# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Ärger mit Nicht-Bikern

## cyberuhu

Ich muß jetzt mal meinem Ärger freien Lauf lassen...

Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, daß Radfahrer im Allgemeinen und (Mountain)Biker im Besonderen oft nicht akzeptiert werden bzw. sogar schikaniert werden!

Heute hat mich ein älterer Herr beim Cruisen durch einen Park (nicht besonders gepflegt) blöd angemotzt weil ich durch die Wiese gefahren bin: "Muast du durch die Wies´n foarn - du muast das ja ned mahn!" 

Gestern in Schladming (auf der Downhill-Strecke beim gr. Teich quert die Forststraße den Downhill): Mußte eine Notbremsung machen um einen nicht angeleinten Hund gerade noch auszuweichen. Die Besitzer von mir lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß das schon etwas gefährlich ist den Hund ohne Leine da rumlaufen zu lassen (außerdem ist´s im Wald verboten), mußte ich mir anhören daß das ja ein Wanderweg sei (der die Strecke kreuzt) und man schon selber aufpassen muß. O-Ton der Wanderer: "Wos is denn waun do a klanes Kind herumrennt???"
Abgesehen daß ich eh aufgepasst hab, weil ohne Vollbremsung hätts eh Hunderagout gegeben, der Gipfel der Frechheit diese Aussage: "Wos machst denn waun plötzlich a Reh auf´d Streckn hupft?" Da konnte ich mir das Lachen dann nicht mehr zurückhalten und fuhr weiter (war vom alten Opa aber absolut ernst gemeint)!

Nicht weiter erwähnen will ich die Wanderer die neuerdings (?) die Downhillstrecke als Wanderweg benutzen - das ist vielleicht Unwissenheit oder schlichte Blödheit, auch nicht erwähnen will ich die Leute die dich auf den für Biker nicht öffentlichen Wegen blöd anreden... (Bin mir meiner Schuld eh voll bewusst).

Wie geht es euch so - werdet ihr auch dauernd klugscheisserisch angesprochen, oder passiert das nur mir?

----------


## Tom

Des Problem is schon so alt wie ich Bike (25 Jahre) !! 
Wirs´t sehen irgentwann mal last dich das kalt und du reagierst viel gelassener als jetzt .
Mußt immer bedenken das du dein Hobby ausübst und das das Freizeit ist und was brauchst da am wenigsten ??? STREß Jawohl !!!
Also denk beim Biken den das kann man leider nicht immer von seinem gegnüber erwarten . 

* "Wer Rechtschreibfehler Endeckt kann sie behalten" !!*
[b]www.dh-luschen.com

----------


## FunkyFoes

benutz den hund doch als hindernis zum bunny üben, dann hast du deinen spass und das tier wird auch nich platt gemacht  :Smile:

----------


## Chris

Was mußt denn auch im Park durch die Wiese fahren

----------


## Ruff Ryder

ja da muss ich dem mikael rechtgeben!!! weiste wie oft mir sowas schon passiert ist??? alleine schon mit den türken und dem ganzen pack!!! und opa's sind mindestens genauso schlimm!!!

--==<< *!RYDE OR DIE!* >>==--    
--==<< www.dirty-ryderz.de.vu >>==--

----------


## M@tzki

genau, wennst da a Ameise oder an Regenwurm übersiehst und zusammenfährst!!!...echt arg mit dir 

Frog mi wos leichtas!!!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hahahaha

Chinese Fooooooooooood 

@Chris: I glaub du warst zu lang zu Fuß unterwegs 

@Ruff Ryder: Jaja die Türken und das ganze Pack. Hammer an leichten Ausländerhaß? 

 *Lebensklugheit bedeutet: alle Dinge möglichst wichtig, keines aber völlig ernst zu nehmen (Arthur Schnitzler)*

----------


## Bob Root Jr.

Es sind auch manchmal die scheiß Bullen die uns Biker beim biken stören!!Zumindest bei mir so,wenn wie auf den Marktplatz nen bischen Street fahren!!*Geht nicht gibts nicht!*

----------


## TiSpOkEs

also bei uns im wald sind jetzt neu 2 doubles. beim 2. landet man genau auf dem weg zu der brug hoch. naja noch hat keiner gemeckert da es noch keiner spring (noch zu weich) auch so gibts da keine probleme. auch mit leuten, kindern, hunden die da durchlaufen net. bis auf einmal da wäre ich fast auf son kleine hund gesprungen *lol* na ja zum glück hba ich auch bremsen. nen anderer alter opa sammelt immer das zeugs auf was andere nicht umweltbewusste noch junge biker liegen lassen. frag ma dnen so ganz freuntlich: kann man ihnen helfen? er: nene macht ihr euer ding da weiter. das nenn ich nett  :Smile: 

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## FunkyFoes

wieso ausländerhass?

is doch ne normale reaktion, wenn dich solche ****** anmachen und dein bike zocken wollen oder dich zusammenschlagen!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ich bin auch bissel gegen ausländer. sagt nix dagegen ändert nix. ach ja nicht touris sondern die hier wohnen. bei uns sind das glaube russen oder so. die belaggern nur alles und machen zum teil die jumps putt  :Frown: 

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## FunkyFoes

ich wurde vor 4 wochen von nem bimbo und mehrern jugos bewußtlos geschlagen und war 1 tag im krankenhaus, der arzt meinte, ich hätte um 1cm mein auge verloren! die schweine haben mir ne ewigkeit in die fresse gekickt und weil ich besoffen war, konnte ich auch keine vernünftige gegenwehr leisten!!

----------


## Chris

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in Bayern gehandhabt wird. Aber bei uns in Wien fährt man halt nicht mit dem Bike im Park durch die Wiese.
Bitte was soll das bringen??? Große Herausforderung? "Boah, Alder, heute bin ich konkret 10m durch Wiese geshreddet, voll krass ey!"
Jedenfalls braucht sich da echt niemand aufregen, wenn er dann von einem Spaziergänger blöd angemotzt wird.
Er soll froh sein,d ass es kein Polizist war, der ihn erwischt hat. Weil der hätte ihn sonst gleich mal bom Bike runtergeschossen.
Das ist echt kein Fall von "Schikane" oder "mangelnder Akzeptanz". Sondern einfach nur Blödheit des Bikers.

----------


## georg

Wahrscheinlich hast du in deinem besoffenen Zustand eine ärgere Scheiße losgelassen, mit der du hier herumpöbelst.


_____________________________________________
_members.aon.at/race-factory/new/index2.html
georg
..im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das Shimano Monopol gehört zerstört!_

----------


## georg

Wenn ich mir die Posts hier durchlese, schäme ich mich ein Rad zu besitzen.

Wenn ich mir hier die Posts durchlese, dann wird mir klar daß 90% der coolen Biker hier Schüler sind, die nix anderes zu tun haben als im Park alte Opas zu schrecken. Boaaaah, voll cool, eh!

Wenn ich mir die Posts hier durchlese, weiß ich daß ein paar Russen was gegen Doubles haben sollen???

Wenn ich mir die Posts hier durchlese, dann kommt mir einfach nur das kotzen.

PS: Die paar Lichtblicke natürlich ausgenommen. Ein herzliches Danke dafür.

_____________________________________________
_members.aon.at/race-factory/new/index2.html
georg
..im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das Shimano Monopol gehört zerstört!_

----------


## Wohli

Genau meine Meinung! Die ganzen kleinen Kinder da haben überhaupt keine Ahnung worum es geht und wollen nur cool sein.UNd aißerdem: Fremdenhaß hat im Sport überhaupt nichts zu suchen und sonst auch nicht!!!Für solche Aussagen sollten die Schreiber lebenslang gesperrt werden!

www.cromit.com Best in Austrian Emorock!

Can't get enough of this wonderfull Duff!

----------


## incredibledave

ich muss georg voll recht geben! 
aber arschlöcher gibts überall! das hat aber nix mit ihrer nationalität zu tun. 
aber ichhatte auch schon mit russen einige unschöne begegnungen. das will ich aber net auf ne ganze nation beziehen, sondern auf einige geistige kleingärtner! die waren halt in ner gruppe, un hatten wo ziemlich einen sitzen. warn halt voll aggressiv, un ham alle anderen anwesenden angepöbelt. 
ähnliche begegnungen hatte ich aber auch schon mit deutschen. 

also, man sollte schlechte erlebnisse mit personen (z.b. russen (können aber auch genauso gut deutsche sein!!!!!)) net verallgemeinern! es gibt viele, aber net nur arschlöcher!

ach ja, un ich kann senioren recht gut verstehen, wenn sie ungehalten sind, wenn man sie fast übern haufen fährt!  

[b]  stehter tropfen höhlt den stein    ==>   stehter tropfen steint die leber!!!  [b] 

www.daskomitee.com

----------


## Scheffe_MD

Hmmm...mir liegt da was auf der Zunge...wie war das noch...öhmm...aja, richtig, Toleranz...   www.xtreme-wheels.de

----------


## TiSpOkEs

zu den russen (gibt da n besseres wort für? hört sich abwertent an): es ist imemr die selbe gruppe von 5 bis 20 leuten. wenns nur 5 sind sind se ganz ok aber wenn alle 20 da sind traut man sich da gar nimmer fahren. und die machen nicht die double kaputt sondern irgendwelche jumps. aber nicht nur die sondern auch irgendewelche deutschen idioten ohne hobby. 

zu funkys story: selber schuld wenn du dich im suff net beherschen kannst oder nicht weist wieviel du verträgst bzw selber agressiv wirst und andere leute anmaulst. irgendwie passt das auch hier nicht hin. du warst ja bei deiner begegnung auch ein nichtbiker.

@georg: das mit den 90% könnt ja vielleicht stimmen aber du sagst aus das jeder schüler hier im aprk opas erschrekt bis auf ein paar. hmm..

zizat von incredibledave:

"also, man sollte schlechte erlebnisse mit personen (z.b. russen (können aber auch genauso gut deutsche sein!!!!!)) net verallgemeinern! es gibt viele, aber net nur arschlöcher!"

und senioren hat incredibledave selber verallgemeinert. nicht jeder meckert. einiges kommen sogar her und fragen uns was sowas kostet und interessieren sich dafür. andere meckern rum und andere wandern einfach an uns vorbei.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## Clavicula

ähm, des mitm ausländerhass und so... Ich denke du kennst den Grossraum Stuttgart nicht, oder? Dort hat man als Normalbürger mit normalen verhalten ein echtes Problem mit dem dortigen verhalten der türkischen mitbürgern. Das liegt weniger an der NAtionalität oder Religion, sondern an der mangelnden Inegrationsfähigkeit von beiden seiten. Wobei ich eher den Fehler an der Massenhaften komprimierung von Leuten auf wenig Wohnraum suche. 
Normale Situation. Du gehst durch die Arnulf-Klett-Passage zur S-Bahn. Bist gut gelaunt und flachst mit deinen Freunden, wenn du in dieser Position in der Halle rumguckst passiert normal nichts, wenn du aber alleine bist, kann es dir durchaus passieren das dir eine Gruppe von 6-8 Leuten südländischer Herkunft dich "höflichst" anspricht ob du ein Problem hast...den normalen Ausgang kann man sich ausmalen...einen 1a eiertanz...normal...ich in der Situation tut es sehr gut beim Namen gerufen zu werden und einige Freund vom Verein zu sehen. Dann wird nochmal von der eigenen Seite gfragt ob was nicht stimmt. Darauf die antwort vom Mitbürger oder wenn dieser sich nicht verständlich  äußern kann kann man auch selber die Situation entschärfen indem man sagt das es unter Freudne doch keine Problem gibt...Noch besser ist wenn man von einem türkischen Kolleg gerufen wird und der dann die fremden Mitbürger(eventuell Landsleute) aufklärt. 
Dieses Problem hat meiern Meinung nichts mit Fremdenhass oder Rassenhass meinerseits zu tun. Weil ich bin nicht auf stress mit irgendwem aus. wer ist das schon? Ich gebe zu ich habe auch Vorurteile, abba die haben ich allem gegenüber, dem fetten Deutschen genau wie dem seltsamredenden Östreicher oder dem leichterregbaren Türken, genau wie auch eingelenkern und Maguras. Abba wer hat solche Vorurteile oder Halbweißheiten nicht? Ich verallgemeinere Auch nicht gleich alles und sage alle türken sind scheiße oder so sachen, ich habe aber Sachen erlebt dir mir soclhe Mitbürger nicht besonders nett erscheinen lassen, abba ich kenne auch das Gegenteil, ich ahbe viele MOslems und türken mit denen ich auskomme. Abba das beschränkt sich nicht auf Leute aus der Türkei oder deren angehörige. Mich hat neulich ein DEUTSCHER Drecksack angemacht(hat a bissi was gsoffen) ob ich auf Metal steh...wegen meinen Haaren(ich trag ab und an nen Zopf, hätte mir an dem Abend abba eher Rastas gewünscht...), ich hab dann geschwind mit ihm gescwätzt und als ich ihm erklährte das ich auf mehrere Stilrichtunen stehe, auch auf Hip Hop(was normal ist im Stuttgarter raum!), dann wars aus, der hat HH so was vom beschimpft und runter gemacht. Daraufhin fragte ich ihn näher zu Metal und seiner definition voon Punk...habe dann schnell festgestellt das der kerl eher ein Böhse onklez hörer ist(er wiederholte mehrmals ausländerfeindliche Textpassagen, und erklärte das das pack zurück in die Kzs und Gaskammern sollte...), als ich ihm klar machte das ich eigentlich keine lust hätte mit ihm über musik zu streiten und als ich mich zu einem Kolleg wandte um dem nervigen Gespräch auszuweichen, fing der an mich tätlich anzufassen. Ich sagte ihm freudnlcih das er sich schleichen solle, weil ich meine Ruhe wollte. Dann sagte er er mache keinen Stress, abba wenn er Probleme hätte wären in ein Paar Miniten seine Freunde aus der nächsten Stadt da. Als ich ihn fragte ob er mir drohen wollte verneinte er dies und wiederholte die Drohung. Daraufhin machte ich ihn aufmerksam das ich das als ernste Bedrohung auffasenn würde und das ich es als feige empfinde wenn er wegen privaten Probleme zwischen ihm einen einem andren, seine Freunde rufen müsse. Dann schlich er sich und quatsche was mit seinem mitgebrachten Freund. Ich habe dort zwar keine große Lobby doch ich hatte mehr leute dabei...
An einem follgenden Abend machte er mich etwas hinterfotziger an, er schikcte einen seiner besoffenenen Freunde zu mir und der sagte was gegen mich und meiner Mutter und ob ich jetzt wieder heimgehn würde...drauf meine trockene antwort: ja, klar geh ich bald heim zu meiner mutter, bei deiner war ich ja schon..."
Worauf er fragte was ich gesagt hätte, ich sagt ihm er solle seine ohren waschen wenn er nichts mehr hört. er schlich sich, draufhin kam mein "alter " Freund, diesmal nüchtern und machte mich wieder an(was mich wirklich ankotzte, weil ich war lässig drauf an dem abend...)Eine bekannte lenkte mich dann ab, fragt sich nur ob eine wirkliche Konfrontaion dem so "schlecht" getan hätte...fakt ist ich warte nur noch drauf das dieser Rasssist. wieder ankommt, einziges Problem und weiterer "antihaugrund" der kerl is meines wissens 17...da macht es sich nicht gut den mit volljährigkeit zu verprügeln...abba ich kann warten. Und wenn der meint er müsse mir einen weiteren abend versauen verklicker ich dem meine Meinung. erst mündlich und wenn ers nich kapiert auch mit andren Sitten.
Man muß vielleicht auch dazu sagen das ich mich als Schwabe sehe und der typ badener war, und die Leutz mögen schwaben net so recht(beruht net auf gegenseitigkeit abba es gibt ausnahmen...)
Je mehr man aufs Land geht desto rassistischer gehts zu, abba auf dem Land gibts es definitv keine Probleme mit Türken oder so. Ich denke die Kombination von den Bauern hier in Stuttgart wäre eine sichere Mischung für Stress...
Man muß vielleicht auch sagen das Rassiesten oft "dumm" sind weil sie einfach nachplappern und sich keine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich zähle mich auch nicht zu den radikal linken oder so, abba ich empfinde Braune Leute als stresser und grob gesagt arschlöcher(wieder ein Vorurteil), ich kenne Nazis und komme mit ihnen aus, jedoch teile ich nicht ihre Auffassung von Deutschland oder der Welt. Ich kenne auch viele harte linke, ich empfinde sie als nicht so stressig, eher lässige leute, die erstmal einen Jay ziehen bevor sie irgendwas machen(wieder eine verallgemeinerung). Die hängen auch nicht so schlechtgelaunt rum. Was abba scheiße ist wenn ein deutschlandfeindlicher Türke linke leute anmacht und als nazi bezeichnet...schon passiert! Da hab ich das erste mal gesehn das auch richtig linke sich mit dem Ausländerproblem auseinandersetzen müssen. Abba das ist vielleicht auch nur ein Extrem. Meistens läuft alles friedlich ab. Und dann ist au alles ql. Meine devise bloß nicht zwischen die Fronten kommen und auch keinen stress provozieren. Jedoch kotzt mich fremdenfeindliches verhalten mir gegenüber auch sehr an und dann steh ich auch auf und sage meine meinung. Mir ist es auch schon passiert weil meine Begleitung finnischer herkunft war und sie sich nur auf englisch versändigen konnte(wer kann schon finnisch???) das sich eine Frau im Restaurant aufgeregt hat und ich die blöde verkäuferin zurechtgewisen hab, das ich mir von der urdeutschen verkäuferin(ne echt deutsche Schlampe!) ne mOralpredgt anhören mußte da swir deutschen doch zusammenhalten müßten und unser blut nicht mit fremdem mischen sollte...da ist mir der kraegn geplatzt und ich bin zur Polizei und hab die Alte angezeigt. Die Beamten waren erstaunt abba haben reagiert....Solche aktionen machen echt eindruck auf manche Frauen...heute würde ich es warscheinlich nicht mehr machen, abba nicht weil mir nazis sympathischer geworden sind sondern weil ich einfach faul bin und net die Zeit hab alles anzuzeigen was mich ankotzt. Die anzeige hat 3,5 stunden gebarucht..scheiß beamten(wieder eine verallgemeinerung...)
In deutschland gibt es nunmal ein Problem mit der Integration von Fremden, wobei die definition "fremd" sich nichtmal nur auf Menschen mit herkunft aus fernen ländern beschränkt! 
und des mit dem scheiß opa und de Radels is mir bestens bekannt, wie warscheinlich fast jedem Biker der seinen Sport auch ausübt in der NAtur! Das ist auch eine Diskriminung von Minderheiten! Und auf Leute mit Hund bin echt nicht gutv zu sprechen...hab i abba shcon mal geschrieben...   


*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## Scheffe_MD

Ich glaub das der Georg eh mal gemerkt hat das net jeder Schüler Rentner im Park erschreckt. Korinthenkacker 

www.xtreme-wheels.de _

Edited by Scheffe_MD on 2002-09-15 23:31._

----------


## TiSpOkEs

uff Clavicula aber wir sinds ja gewohnt von dir  :Smile: ) wenigstens weisst du nach solangem text noch worum es eigentlich geht und tust nicht wie ich irgendwie stark abweichen.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich persönlich habe gott sei dank noch keine (oder fast keine) negativen Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gehabt. 

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man Einwanderung beschränken muss. Nicht weil ich denke, dass Ausländer grundsätzlich "böse" sind, sondern, weil die Integration ein schwieriger und langwieriger Prozess ist. 

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es umgekehrt genauso zu Problemen kommen würde. Angenommen wir würden als die "ärmeren" in ein reicheres Land kommen, zusammengepfercht in Ausländervierteln in engen Wohnungen. Unsere Eltern hätten ein geringeres Einkommen als die einheimische Bevölkerung. Wir hätten nicht die gleichen "Spielsachen" (z.B. so tolle Bikes) wie die einheimischen Kinder. Wenn es blöd läuft wären wir sogar noch arbeitslos. Was würden wir tun? Viel mit unseren Freunden herumhängen vermutlich. Und leider gibt's da immer wiede welche, die auch gewaltbereit sind. Das ist völlig egal, ob das Deutsche, Türken, Jugoslawen, Österreicher oder sonst welche sind. Die gibt's leider überall. Nur, wenn man nicht weiß was man sonst so tun soll, insgesamt unzufrieden ist, dann kommt man halt schneller auf die Idee irgendeinen Blödsinn zu machen.


Noch kurz ein Beispiel, weiso wir meinem Bruder öfters klar machen müssen, dass er keine so große Ablehnung gegen Ausländer haben sollte: Zu seiner Volksschulzeit war gerade der Krieg in Jugoslawien. In unserem Dorf waren relativ viele Kinder von Jugoslawen. Das Problem war, dass er und die Nachbarstochter als einzige Österreicher den Schulweg hatte, den auch an Haufen Jugoslawenkinder hatten. Allerdings sind die beiden meist alleine gegangen, weil sie zu unterschiedliche Zeit aus hatten. Mein Bruder und die Nachbarstochter wurden immer angestänkert und zusammengerauft, dass zum Schluß meine Mutter und die Mutter der Nachbarstochter meinen Bruder bzw. die Nachbarstochter immer von der Schule abholen mussten! Das prägt halt, wenn du diese Erfahrung mit 9, 10 Jahren machst!

In der HTL hatte er dann eine extrem Ausländerfreundliche Deutschlehrerin. Irgendwie hat er dadurch und mit der Zeit die negative Haltung gegenüber Ausländern eher wieder abgelegt. Bis sie dann mal zu viert in der Mittagspause ins Forum in Salzburg essen gegangen sind. Das Forum ist ein kleines Einkaufszentrum direkt nebem dem Hauptbahnhof von Salzburg. Rund um dem Bahnhof leben in Salzburg sehr viele Ausländer. Mein Bruder und seine 3 Freunde (ca. 15. Jahre) wollten grade rausgehen, als ihnen eine Horde Türken entegegenkam. Ca. zwischen 10 und 18. Die vier gingen aufgelockert durch die Türken durch. (Ging ja auch net anders, weil sie soviele waren und den ganzen Weg versperrten). Dabei wurden 2 von den 4 mit der Faust ohne jegliche Vorwarnung in den Bauch gehaut. Wohlgemerkt zu Mittag und in einem belebten Einkaufszentrum! Sie sind dann rausgegangen, die Türken hinten nach. Die kleinen wollten dann den vier immer wieder ins Gesicht schlagen, sobald sie sich gewehrt haben, haben dann die großen gemeint: Was du schlägst meinen Bruder usw. und sind auch drauf los gegangen. Jedenfalls haben ein paar Türken einen der vier gegen eine Wand gedrückt und hochgehoben. Da ist dann ein Security Mann gekommen, und sagte zu einem von denen: Du kommst mit mir mit. Der läuft weg, läuft bei meinem Bruder vorbei, der wollte ihn aufhalten, damit der Security ihn noch erwischt. Deshalb hat er ihm das Bein gestellt, dass es ihn voll auf die Fresse gehaut hat. Der Security Typ hat aber nix dergleich getan und die Türken sind abgehaut. Dabei haben sie ihm mehrmals nachgeschrieen: "Wenn wir dich nächstes mal erwischen bringen wir dich um!"

Das sind zwar nur Jugendliche, aber das war immerhin eine Morddrohung!!!

nòóx
www.dh-rangers.com :: www.xgolf-forum.com

----------


## freakazoid

oida .... es gibt a beschränkung das ma net zu grosse fotos uploaden derf ... 

wie wär des für manche replys ?

guckstu hier: www.hermann-ca.com (leider nu im aufbau)

----------


## TiSpOkEs

sehr informativ.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## freakazoid

war ja auch nicht für dich gedacht mr. tispokes ... guckstu hier: www.hermann-ca.com (leider nu im aufbau)

----------


## incredibledave

problem damit?
musst es ja net lesen!

ich finds garnet ma verkehrt, das er seine meinung kundtut un sich nen paar gedanken macht!

[b]  stehter tropfen höhlt den stein    ==>   stehter tropfen steint die leber!!!  [b] 

www.daskomitee.com

----------


## freakazoid

was geht bei dir ab ? 

meinung kundtun ist schon richtig nur net a halbe seite lang. gedanken mach ich mir auch drüber keine frage. 





guckstu hier: www.hermann-ca.com (leider nu im aufbau)

----------


## pagey

ja find den beitrag vom clavicula sehr gut ! is ned einfach seine meinung zu so einem thema vernünftig zu formulieren !

-------------------------------------------------
www.dh-luschen.com

euch sitzt wohl der schalk im nacken !?

----------


## Dirty Rider

clavicula hat recht..in stuttgart ist es extrem...ist echt ne kleine türkei oda sowas...mich kotzt des auch lngsam an hier...es sind imma 10 oder mehr leute die dich dum anmachen wenn nen double springst...dann komen sprüche wie:" wow bist du cool, hoffe dich hauts mal aufs mal"!! nen kumple hatte ne flasche cola gekauft..ein türke sagte er soll herkommen und izm die cola geben sonst schlagen sie ihn zusammen...der hat sie net gegeben und die arschlcher haben das handy rausgeholt und haben noch mehr leute angerufen..die waren eh schon zu viert und dann warens aufmeinmal 10 leute..was soll ich da noch dazus sagen! ich hab nix gegen ausländer algemein..aber wenns so keine drecks****** sind..dann könnt ich echt ausrasten und alles abknallen und mir ist jetzt egal was ihr von mir denkt..es ist meine meinung und die typen sind alle gleich und werden sich nie ändern..in deutschlöand sollter echt mal aufgeräumt werden, weil sonst ists bald kein deutschland mehr!!! ENDE!!!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## freakazoid

@ stuttgarter: ihr seid herzlich eingeladen zu uns nach traun zu kommen. da gehts ähnlich zu ... 

guckstu hier: www.hermann-ca.com (leider nu im aufbau)

----------


## Dirty Rider

ich zieh weg..auf ne insel..hehe!! oda zu meinem schatz!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## pagey

was clavicula geschafft hat zu formulieren hast du mal wieder nicht geschafft....solche sprüche wie dein letzter satz zeugen von unheimlicher inteliggenz ....tz..tz..tz

-------------------------------------------------
www.dh-luschen.com

euch sitzt wohl der schalk im nacken !?

----------


## Dirty Rider

ich sags eben knallhart wie ich es denke!! mir egal was ihr denkt!! ausserdem seit ihr des ja von mir gewohnt das ich es net gscheit formulieren kann..hab ja nur hauptschule..hihi!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## FunkyFoes

DA HILFT NUR SToibER! Der is nich gegen ausländer, aber er will nur noch welche reinlassen, die sich integrieren können!

----------


## chilifresser

he dirty du spinnst jetzt muß i mi wieder mit dir ärgern!

He du hast echt eine an der meise dir ist nichtmehr zu helfen!

----------


## cyberuhu

Also ihr habt ja ganz schön weit ausgeholt, aber macht nichts!

Eins muß ich festhalten: Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Ausländern (beim Biken). 

Zu Georg: Auch bin ich kein kleiner Schüler der im Park Opas erschreckt - ich bin 33 Jahre alt und "Park" ist kein richtiger Ausdruck für die Grünfläche wo ab und zu auch die Sandler (tschuldigung "Heimat- u. Beschäftigungslosen") zu den Bäumen scheissen ("ein Geschäft verrichten")! 

Aber ich werde mir in Zukunft die Lust am Biken (egal wo auch immer) nicht mehr von nörgelden, unzufriedenen und frustrierten Mitmenschen verderben lassen, auch wenns noch so nervt....
Cyberuhu


 Cyberuhu

----------


## FunkyFoes

bin auch 19 und außerdem hab ich nich wie gorg behauptet die kanaken angemacht, sondern haben die mich berotzt und zusammengetreten! hab später sogar den grund erfahren: 
die hatten vorher einen zusammengeschlagen der den gleichen vornamen wie ich hatte! toller grund oder?
Außerdem waren noch ca. 30 zeugen dabei, keiner hat mir geholfen oder bei den bullen ausgesagt...

----------


## chilifresser

Ich halt mich mal kurz , aber ich bin ein mischling alsomeine eltern sind auch nach österreich geflüchtet und hatten nix , wo sie sich alles von anfang an erabrieten mußt ohne irgendwas in den hinten gesteckt zu bekommen und immer gearbeitet!icxh finde man kann nicht alles unter einem hut stecken ich bin auch der meinung das die integration sehr sehr schwer ist ich habs selber erlebt und jetzt bitte nicht auszucken also ich habe in ein viertel gewohnt wo nur südamerikaner verfrachtet worden sind sag ich mal es war in wien eine kleine siedlung das heißt es waren alle untersich na klar wars lustig und so nur braucht man sich dann echt nicht wundern warum zb. manche leute nicht gescheit deutsch lernen oder sich immer mit den sleben leuten abgeben es ist doch ganz einfach wenn man nicht alle an einen hoffen wohnen läßt d.h. wieso macht man solche vierteln? So wird es immer schwer sein sich zu integrieren , es hätt ja auch gemischt gehn könnnen und auch österreich dort wohnen können oder? aber so ist das nun mal sehr schwer! ich will hier nicht sagen das nur die andern schuld sind ich bin ja auch der meinung das wenn man in einem fremden land ist man auch nach deren kultur leben sollte und sich gefälligst benehmen sollte, und nicht auf der faulen haut sitzen und dann über das jeweilige land schimpfen die einen mit offenen händen empfangen haben und die schaunz gegebn haben hier ein neues leben zu beginnen!

Wie gesagt ich könnte darüber stunden erzählen aber das mach ich mal auf ein forumstreffen!

Ich wollte damit nimmanden zu nahe treten, aber ich wollt euch nur mal schildern wie ich aufgewachsen bin und es selber erlebt habe!

----------


## Clavicula

man muß echt stuttgart kenne um zu verstehn(oda zu glauben!) was da abgeht! Ich kenen auch berlin jedoch vergleiche ich ein erfolgreiches(in jeder hinsicht) Bundesland nicht mit einer vorgeschobenen Hauptstadt, die nur Geld verplempert und pompöse Bauten in eine überfüllte stadt kanllt(bedrlin hat die meisten Türken ausserhalb der Türkai, so weit ich weiß mehr als ankarra!)
Naja, abba Stuttgart ist aufgrund der Gastarbeiter echt extrem! MB, Siemens, IBM, Bosch und alcatel ahben echt derart viel leute geholt das es heute ein Problem ist. Vielleicht zum verständnis, ich find enicht die leuite als Problem, weil ich weiß es geht auch anders! Sondern ich empfinde die situation in einer Grossstadt, eng, eingepfercht und wenig Freiraum für freie Gedanken echt hart und dann werden Menschen einer fremden Kultur reingepresst...sowas schafft mit einem "schlag" etliche Probleme. Die Firmen wollten firmennahe Siedlungen und keinelangen anlaufzeiten. Nur haben viele das ohne weitsicht gemacht und bausünden begangen...unglaublich. Das Dreifarbenhaus(heute ein Puff) war einer dieser bauten...es gibt viel beispiel für soclhe Häuser. Und die Arbeiter werdn in solchen Gebieten fast deportiert...es entstehen echte Ghettos! Kaum zu glauzben das das amerikanische Wort für eine rassenspezifische Zusammenrottung für Deustche ortsteile passend erscheint...abba in anbetracht der dinge...es gab zu meinen Wohnzeiten dort gegenden die ich mich echt nicht getraut hab zu betreten. Ich habe dann einen Umweg in KAuf genommen. Ich sags ncoh mal ich gehe Stress lieber aus dem Weg und vermeide ihn wenn es geht. abba manche Mitbürger machen einem das "stressfreie" leben echt schwer.
Das beispiel vom Dirty Rider kann ich nur bestätigen. Als ich zu meinen heftigen xc-Zeiten noch mit einem Kolleg Trittfrequenz trainiert habe und arg weit in die ebene kam und sich unsere Wege getrennt haben habe ich mal(idiotischerweise) den direkten Weg durch die Stadtmitte von Sindelfingen genommen...eigentlich ist man im autoüberfüllten Sindelfingen der King mit dem Bike...abba bei eienr Rotphase der fussgängerampel am Sterncenter(nahe der echt schönen Innenstadt(sehr aufwändig renoviert....) wo man echt nen dolmetscher braucht um nen Döner zu bestelllen!!!!!!!)mußte ich dann doch anhalten und einige der Fussgänger entpuppten sich als interessierte Türken, es waren 3 stück gineg auf mich zu(man fühlt sich nicht besonders gut auf einem 13000Dm Radel, Rennbekleidung und diesen netten Zeitgenossen...), naja, die wollten mein sauer erarbeitetes Radel anfassen und allen ernstes damit fahren...ich verneinte deutlich und rückte mein bike von den drei gesellen(die mich mehr oder weniger eingekreist hatten) weg und verabscheidete mich mit der entschuldigung das mein puls zu weit absinkt...beim antritt riefen sie mir noch "wichser" hinterher...mir fällt es echt schwer solche Zeitgenossen zu mögen. Man kann aber die normalen Türken nicht von solchem Abschaum unterscheiden. Was mich dennoch stört das der Deutsche bei den Türken auch kein hohes ansehn hat...bei denen ist man schneller ein Nazi bevor man "hallo" gesagt hat...
Aber zum Glück weiß ich das es andre gibt und das die wirklich herzlich und nett sind! 
Es macht abba keinen Spass fremde Türken zu treffen ohne zu wissen was man vor sich hat.
In hinblick auf den terrorismus macht der Islam auch keine gute Figur...der Anschlag hat dem ansehn echt geschadet. Ist abba sicherlich nicht nur ein Fehler von dem Umfeld und dem Terror sondern auch weil sich der Islam nicht deutlicher distanziert hat...ich empfinde das als Sympathismus und nicht als richtige Ablehnung und distanzeirung.
Abba der terrror hat erstmal nichts mit der mangelnden integrationsfähigkeit der Türken(nur exemplarscih, da es nicht nur ein rein türkisches Problem ist sondern genauso russiches, polnisches und auch ein deutsches!) zu tun, es ist eine allgemeine Trägheit und Faulheit neues zu begrüßen und fremdes auch zu akzeptieren. Am Samstag war in Freiburg ein angekündigter NPD aufmarsch. Es wurde versucht ihn auf jde Art zu stoppen und im Vorfeld zu verhindern. Das alles scheiteret weil in Deutschland freie Meinungs und versammlungsfreiheit herrscht(schizophren eine verfassungsfeindliche Partei die Meinung äußern zu lassen...). Also versammelten sich 107 NPD-Mitglieder(ob alles Nazis sind saei dahingestellt, abba ich denke der anteil war sehr sehr groß!). Ein gegenaufmarsch ist abba nicht verboten, also versammelten sich 7000Linke und weitere 8000 "normale" Gegendemonstranten...das macht nach mehrmonatigem Mathematikstudium eine summe von 15000! Man stelle sich vor 107 NAzis und über 15000Menschen....das ist doch heftig. Man fühlrt fast ein wenig mit den "armen" nazis in diesem Menschenüberfluss...abba nur fast! Nun freuen sich viele linke mit diesem Erlebnis, jedoch ist Freiburg eine fette Studentenstadt und hat einen sehr großen anteil Franzosen und menschen die sich aktiv mit solchen Problemen beschäftigen. In Stuttgart wären es sichgerlich nicht 15000 gewesen, ich denke es wären mehr gewesen, vielleicht 50000...dann wären es abba auch mehr NPD-Anhänger gewesen und nicht nur 107! Ich will damit nicht unetrstellen das Stuttgart ungebildet ist, abba die Situation ist in einer Industrie-Stadt wie stuttgart viel gespannter als in einer kiffenden StudentenStadt wie Freiburg. Auch bemerkt sollte werden das eine Stadt wie Freiburg eigebntlich nicht besodners ist, abba stuttgart ist wie das Wtc einzigartig. Jetzt als Freiburger nicht eingeschnappt sein, ich meindas exemplarisch, im vergleich zum WTC ist der geräteschuppen vom Onkel Karl auch unwichtig, abba für onkel karl eigetnlich wichtiger wie das WTC!
Mangelnde Akzenpatnz und Toleranz fremden Gegenüber ist aber leider kein nur deutsches Problem, sondern es betrifft definitiv alle. Es betrifft auch lange nicht nur Türken oder andere "Fremde" es betrifft auch den neuzugezogenen Norddeutschen oder den Amerikaner der gern in Deutschland wohnen will. Mangelnde Toleranz findet man abba nicht nur bei der Ausländerfrage, sondern wie wir alle schon erlebt haben auch bei dem eigenen Sport. Man stelle sich mal vor, es regen sich menschen auf die warscheinlich eine närrische Eisenbahn(wieder intolerant!...) im Keller steh haben für 30000DM über unsere RAdels wenn sie 12000DM kosten..unglaublich. Oder der Mercedes-S 500-fahrer der ein sooo unvernünftig Teures Rad nicht versteh kann, was auch keienr(zweifelsfrei)braucht. Abba wer denkt das es sowas nur unter "zivilisten" gibt täuscht gewaltig. Ich schaue ein wenig herablassend auf Scott und MAgura...abba nicht weil mir die hersteller gänzlich unbekannt sind, sondern weil meine erfahrungen nicht gut genug waren mich zu einem Neukauf zu bewegen. Und da ich als einziger so "dumm" bin und keine Scotts mit Magura mag, dräng ich jetzt allen meine Meinung über die Sachen auf. Aber wie schon soo oft geschrieben und es stimmt immer wieder! Wenn alle das gleiche fahren würden wär es auch langwelig...was wieder den individuellen Menschen zum Thema bringt. Jeder Mensch ist unikat und auf sein art Superultrateraggakilomegatoll. Jeder menshc ist anders und ich versuche das zu aktzeptiern, es fällt jedoch nicht immer ganz leicht...

*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## pagey

pfffff des lesen is anstrengend aber wenigstens mal ein gscheiter hier

-------------------------------------------------
www.dh-luschen.com

euch sitzt wohl der schalk im nacken !?

----------


## TiSpOkEs

wow mna kannihn nur bewundern solche texte zu schreiben. 
zu dem sehr informativ von mir das war ernst und nicht ironisch!!!!! also nicht falsch verstehn.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## theear

@Clavicula: Im ersten Moment habe ich mir gedacht, scheiße nicht schon wieder so viel zum Lesen, jetzt muß ich dir aber ein kompliment aussprechen, wirklich gut geschrieben.

Nur eine frage habe ich: was heißt bitte "Superultrateraggakilomegatoll"
Is das ein neues Modewort oder ein mir nicht bekanntes Fremdwort? ,-)


**Ich bin ein OB Mensch, in der Regel ziemlich voll!**

PapaRanger
Präsi of the Rangerbuam
www.dh-rangers.com :: www.xgolf-forum.com :: www.cross-golf.at

----------


## JohnnyZoo

ja, also ich komm aus dorsten, und das is ne zechenstadt am nördlichen rand des ruhrgebiets und in den 70er jahren wurden viele gastarbeiter aus südeuropa hier beschäftigt. es gibt halt ein viertel, wo all diese menschen untergebracht wurden und es ist nicht ratsam, sich dort abends und ohne begleitung aufzuhalten, da diese leute es anscheinen für "ihr" viertel halten und alle deutschen "klatschen" wollen. dass man sein bike dort nicht dabei haben sollte, ist selbstverständlich. deshalb haben wir unsere freeride-aktivitäten auch auf die vorstadt verlegt. das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass alle ausländer deutsche schlagen wollen und asis sind, ich kenne, wie jeder, denke ich, auch gegenbeispiele, uns hat sogar ein (türkischer) arbeiter der zeche den schlüssel zu den kohlehalden gegeben, da dies die einzigen langen abfahrten bei uns in der gegend sind, aber die unfreundlichen ausländer überwiegen bei uns doch. und da wir aus der physik wissen, das zu jeder kraft eine gegenkraft entsteht gibt es bei uns auch ein sehr hohes aufkommen von nazis und der neuen form der parasiten, den gabbas, die es sogar wagten, sich nach der schule an den ausgang (unserer schule) zu stellen und alle ausländisch aussehenden kinder ansaugten. nachdem sie dann aber vn ein paar älteren schülern dazu aufgefordert wurden, sich zu entfernen, kamen sie mit einer horde neonazis wieder, die dann nur von der polizei entfernt werden konnten. ich kann zwar leute verstehen, die aufgrund von schlechten erfahrungen etwas gegn ausländer haben, aber der weg der neonazis ist auch nicht der richtige, ich weiß nur nicht wie man denen das klarmachen soll, vor allem weil faschos immer n bischen dumm sind, sonst wären sie auch nicht so anfällig für die hetze der alt-nazis. aber es lässt sich sagen, dass ich bisher noch nie probleme mit nazis hatte, was auch an meinem "deutshen" aussehen liegen kann, aber die linken sind trotzdem irgendwie die angenehmsten zeitgenossen. ich kann auch die aussagen von clavicula und noox unterstützen, dass das leben in ghettos formt und ich denke. was ich so richtig scheisse finde ist die einstellung von funkyfo, ich denke, dass man einiges dagegen tun kann, um solchen situationen zu entgehen, z.B. gefährdete gebiete meiden und niemanden provozieren, ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen, dass die türken, was gegen sein auftreten hatten, wenn er sich so verhält wie hier im forum, situationen wie clavicula sie geschildert hat kann man eigentlich nur entgehn, in dem man die gebiete meidet oder ganz schnell weg ist. was das thema opas und biken angeht, kann ich die in manchen sachen echt verstehn, oder hättet ihr es gern, wenn einer vor eurem haus die treppen runterspringt es gibt aber auch leute die sich für uns einsetzen, wie z.B. unser pfarrer, der sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dass ein kleines ausgewaschenes waldstück der jugend zur verfügung gestellt hat, wo wir jetz unsere dirtstrecke bauen, damit wir nicht mehr die wanderwege benutzen müssen. sowas is denk ich mal 1.gutes engagement und 2. ein guter kompromiss zwischen bikern, wanderern und der stadt.

hoffe ihr lernt draus, kevin

what you see, ignore it, believe
suche dirt bike oder rahmen, für angebot bitte pm.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

jo wieder schlaue worte. aber eur pfarrer is ja geil  :Smile:  wie gesagt bei unser bahn gibts kaum probleme  mit leuten. und auf den waldwegen fahren wir kaum.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## Clavicula

lob hört man imma gern, abba die Ausländerfrage läßt sich nicht ala Stoiber und Schröder lösen, dazu gehört mehr. Schön wenn es einer geblickt hat auf was ich raus will



*Falls es keinen Gott gibt, wird es Zeit, daran zu glauben!*

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe..ich weiss!! wenns dir so ginge wie uns hier wäre das deine selbe meinung..kannst mir glauben und ich sags eben knallhart!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## v1per

bei uns in traun is a ziemlich hart paar rennen a mit waffe rum und so 
tu ned so als wär des nur bei euch so
und anmotzn tuns uns a aba sowas kann ma irgnoriern
und weitergeh bzw. fahrn da is nix dabei

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ich hba was gegen polen wobei aber einer emine besten kumple pole ist bzw seine eltern. wieso? ich komm aus sachsen (nein ich sächsel nicht) und da n fahrrad für 5000DM sprich 2500€ zu besitzen wäre total dumm gewesen weil entweder hattest du das nur paar wochen oder mna musste es im keller stehn lassen. jedes fahrradgeschäfft das was gutes drinn hat hat eigentlich gitter davor wie im gefängniss. deswegen diese abneigung. klar deutsche klaun da auch und schiebens auf die polnischen bürger aber wnen man damit aufwächste ganze 14 jahre lnag udn selber schon was geklaut wurde sieht man das bissel anders. ach ja zu türken: ich persönlich knen auch paar türken hier und auch in berlin sehr gut und komm mit den ohne probs aus. also ich glaube wer was veralgemeinert meint trotzem nicht alle sondern n teil der schlecht auffällt in der gesellschaft und es nicht schafft sich zu integrieren.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich denke mal, dass es da keine Lösung gibt. Das Problem ist, dass wir ja billige Arbeitskräfte brauchen. Auf lange Sicht wäre es zum Beispiel zu begrüßen, dass die Türkei auch EU-Mitglied wird, und ihr geholfen wird, die Wirtschaft aufzubauen und den Lebensstandard dort auch soweit zu steigern, dass sie nicht mehr unbedingt zu uns wollen, weil sie auch daheim ihre Familien bestens versorgen können. Aber wo bekommen wir dann die Arbeitskräfte her, die uns in der größten Hitze oder der ärgsten Kälte unsere Autobahnen bauen, unsere Büros putzen?

Was man auch nicht außer acht lassen darf, ist der kulturelle Unterschied, insbesonders die Religion. In unserer Gesellschaft wird die Religion ja schon sehr vernachlässigt. Die Türken gehören ja meiner Meinung nach eher zu den Moslems, die ihren Glauben schon eher "lockerer" sehen. Das ist ja aus unserer Sicht wieder positiv. Trotzdem würde sich ein Türke viel schwerer tun, unsere Kultur anzunehmen, als wir z.B die amerikanische annehmen würden.

Grad heute hat mir mein Vater ein paar Sachen von Hallein erzählt. Ist eine kleine Stadt südlich von Salzburg. Die gehört mittlerweilen scheinbar nicht mehr den Österreichern, sondern den Türken. Die Moschee geht über, die Pfarrkirche ist leer. Die haben quasi ihre eigene Infrastruktur, ihren eigenen "Bürgermeister" und was weiß ich noch. Wieso kommt es dazu: In Hallein ist viel Industrie, und viele Wohnungen in der Innenstadt sind klein, und nicht gerade die schönsten, daher billig. Das ist auch der Grund, wieso es zu solchen Ausländervierteln kommt. Die entstehen dort, wo es billig ist. 

Das wird schwer zu verhindern sein. Was man machen kann, ist, die Leute (vorallem die Jugendlichen) zu unterstützen, dass sie Deutsch lernen, dass sie eine gute Ausbildung erhalten, und dass sie Arbeit bekommen. Die jungen wollen ja sowieso nicht die niedrigeren Arbeiten machen, die viele ihr Eltern gemacht haben. Das ganze heißt aber dann wieder, dass wir neue Ausländer brauchen.

Irgendwann wird's vielleicht so aussehen, dass so "niedrigere" Arbeiten einfach sehr gut bezahlt werden müssen, dass sie überhaupt jemand macht!

nòóx
www.dh-rangers.com :: www.xgolf-forum.com

----------


## Dirty Rider

ich hab nicht gesagt das ich alle meine..im gegenteil..die meisten sind ok und ich hasse die jugendlichen..die 12-22 jährigen..die meinen ihnen gehört die welt...die stehn zu 10 an einer stelle den ganzen tag und machen leute an...ich habs doch heute wieder erlebt..ich war auf der bank und da kam ne frau raus die etwas dick war und drausen stand so ein türke..der war bestimmt 24 und der sagte zu der frau ins gesicht das sie voll fett ist...was soll ich dazu noch sagen..diese leute sind auf unterstem niveu!! ich begreif sowas net..liegt des am hiphop oder ist des dennen angeboren das sie leute anmachen um cool zu sein...und wenns deutsche sind die sowas machen dann haben die zu 99% kontakt mit solche leuten!! wenn du einem mal die meinung sagts dann hast du gleich 20 leute am hals innerhalb weniger minuten! mal ein beispiel: wir waren biken...mein kumpel ist vor mir gefahren udn hat mich geschnitten..dann hab ich gebremst und die scheiss bremse hat zugepackt und ich bin übern lenker gesprungen aber nicht hingefallen..hintermir haben 2 so idoten gelacht und gesagt das ich zu dumm bin zum fahren und ich sagte dann er soll sich um sein zeug kümmern und mich in ruhe lassen...das war sicher net schlimm!! nach 20 minuten standen aufeinmal 4 typen da und sagten ich soll mich mit dem schlagen..ich hatte da kein bock drauf und der eine so...du hast meine leute angemacht und nun musst du dich mit ihm schlagen..ich hab gelacht weil des echt zum alchen war!! dr "boss" nannte er sich sagte ich soll net so dumm lachen und hat mir den basketball an kopf geschmissen!! ich hab net auf die z´typen reagiert und irgendwann sagten sie wenn ich des nochmal mache dappen mich alle 4!! ganz toll sowas und dann darf ich netmal so eine meinung haben..du must nachts angsthaben das du nimmer heil heimkommst weil überall sowas rumläuft und wartet!!! oder ich bin in club gegangen..eben mit raverstyle und 2 türken kamen auf mich zu und sagten...ich soll net so schwul schauen sonst schlagen sie mich tot!! BITTE ERKLÄRT MIR MAL WAS SO EINE SCHEISSE SOLL....WÄRE ECHT NETT UND DANN SAGT MIR MAL OB MEINE MEINUNG IMMERNOCH SCHEISSE IST!!!!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ne aber wer sowas als postiv empfindet und sowas gern in österreich oder deutschland hat na dnan bitte solln se nach türkei ziehen. aber in der türkei selber ist es doch auch nicht so schlimm oder? also im urlaub hab ich davon nix gemerk oder nicht arg. soll es wirklich am hiphop liegen? wäre schade  höre ich zum teil ganz gerne.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## Dirty Rider

also ich finde das es zum grössten teil an der musik liegt..wills net schlecht machen jetzt hier..aber hiphop macht eben agressiv und deshalb wollen die typen so sein wie die ganzen hopper..2pac usw.!! gangster eben!! ich hab mal gehört von paar türken das in der türkei solche leute auch negativ aufallen und sie sowas net in der türkei haben wollen, weil in de türkei gibt es solche leute nur selten oder garnicht...hat mir ein kollege vom geschäft gesagt und der ist türke und muss es wohl wissen..er sgate sogar das er sich schämt einer zu sein, weil die ganzen jugendlichen ein mega schlechtes bild machen von den türken und sie deshalb viele hassen!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## TiSpOkEs

eben so ist es auch wie ich mich erinnern konnte ausm urlaub und von meinem türkischen freund. aber ich finde ehern metal macht wütent zumindesten bei mir. genial zum abreagieren nach nem scheiss tag. miene agressionen bua ich mit radlfarn ab. ne zeit lang ahb ichs mal anner wand gemacht. na ja bis ich einmal miene kleinen knöchel vom kleine finger stark getrogffen habe seit dem lass ichs und reagier mich nur noch mit biken ab. das entspannt auch noch gleichzeitig und für längere zeit als gegen die wand haun. naja jugendliche dummheit. wenigstens schlag ich keien andere leute zum weil mich irgendwas sauer gemacht hat bzw ich mich vom stress der arbeit abreagiern will.

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hey lieber dirty bitte!

verallgemeinere nicht deine persönliche erfahrung und projeziere sie auf die gesamtheit der Leute.
das ist ja furchtbar.

nur weil mich  maln rottweiler gebissen hat sind nicht alle rottweiler böse...

und das argument mit dem hiphop is genauso blöd wie die schuld am erfurt massaker auf Counter Strike zu schieben

tut mir echt leid will hier niemand beleidigen aber das ist echt arg! 

NAA! jetzt hab ich doch auf diesen blöden thread geantwortet 

____                   ___
"Ich komme in Frieden!"
*Aktion: Dumme Antworten für dumme User!*

----------


## Dirty Rider

sol ich dir ne brille kaufen..ODER GRÖSSER SCHREIBEN! ICH SAGTE DIE JUGNEDLICHEN UND NET DIE ANDREN!!!!!AUCH NET ALLE JUGENDLICHEN!!!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## el panecillo

i geb da großteils recht dirty, oba des mim hiphop host zu sehr verallgemeinert... und i glaub des mant da herr uiuiuiui

*=> Aktion dumme Antworten für dumme User!
Stolzes Mitglied der Sandler-Allianz!

Dieser Post ist ausdrücklich kein Konsumationsgutschein!*

----------


## Dirty Rider

ne..er meinte des mim counter strike gilt für hiphop..!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## v1per

er mein dei feststellung das hiphop schuld is is genauso falsch wie 
das counter strike am massaker in erfurt schuld is

----------


## Dirty Rider

das sag ich doch herr v1per 

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## v1per

dann formulier des gscheid :P

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo..wollte mich so kurz wie möglich fassen..hihi!!

*Gruß Dirty Rider >>www.nicolai.net<< >>www.mtb-fun-park.de*<<[b]

----------


## TiSpOkEs

das mit dem formulieren ist a ganz a blöde sache. ich formulier es auch immer falsch meine es aber nicht ganz so krass bzw formulier es verallgemeinert.  :Frown:  sorry

-----------------------------------------------------

* Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter* 

*Join #bike on QuakeNet via IRC*
Das einzig wahre: DH Board & Vodka  :Smile:

----------


## AnnBergamont

hmmn..in kasel gibt es einen kleinen feinen trail...speedtrack nennen die jungs den...der wird allgemein von allen möglichen bikern genutzt,was auch allgemein bekannt ist.
ich war dann also mal alleine dort um eine runde zu drehen und als ich aus der kurve komme,tauchen da aus heiterm himmel zwei wanderer auf..ich hab also ordentlich auf die bremse gapackt und bin in einem wirklich humanen tempo weitergerollt(!)
musste mich dann von der frau anmachen lassen ich solle doch mal mehr rücksicht nehmen und bla bla...schon ein bisschen dreist..denn ich war erstens langsam und zweitens kann man vll auch ein bisschen seitlich laufen,wenn man doch weiß,dass das waldstück auch von bikern genutzt wird-.-

----------


## mankra

Ist der Speedtrail beschildert?
Ist der Trail Nichtbikern auch als Speedtrail bekannt?
Wie sind die Wanderer aus heiterem Himmel aufgetaucht? 
Von der Seite in den Trail reingesprungen?
Hatten sie sich vesteckt, mit einem Tarnanzug?

----------


## AnnBergamont

argh..sie tauchten für mich plötzlich auf,weil ich aus einer kurve gekommen bin,aus der man nicht sehen konnte,ob sich um die ecke etwas befindet....
beschildeert ist er nicht nein..aber da er von allen möglichen bikern(nicht nur downhillern etc) genutzt wird,ist bekannt,dass da auch mal ein radfahrer sein kann...
danke übrigens für den sarkasmus,ich bin nicht dumm :Wink: man kann auch freundlicher ausdrücen,dass man meinen eintrag nicht versteht oder nachvollziehen kann :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Fahren auf Sicht, auf nichtgesperrten Strecken ist die Lösung des Problems.
Ganz ohne Sarkasmus.
Die wandern ganz normal rauf, und Du regst Dich auf, weilst Du fast zu schnell warst.....
Mädel wenns Dich nicht als Dumm einschätzt, dann schalt Dein Hirn ein. 
Wegen solchen Aktionen gibts immer wieder Ärger.*kopfschüttel*

----------


## georg

So wie ich das sehe warst du auf eienm öffentlichen Wanderweg unterwegs.



> argh..sie tauchten für mich plötzlich auf,weil ich aus einer kurve gekommen bin,aus der man nicht sehen konnte,ob sich um die ecke etwas befindet....


Da gibts nicht viel dazu zu sagen, außer du warst nach deiner eigenen Aussage zu schnell, hast es gerade noch dabremst, die Wanderer erschreckt und die haben sich wohl zu Recht aufgeregt.

Tjo, da hättest dich wohl bei denen entschuldigen müssen um uns Biker nicht wieder als rasende, rücksichtslose Penner dastehen zu lassen.

Sehe das genauso wie mankra. Auf öffentlichen Wegen gilt "Fahren auf Sicht". Fertig. Alles andere ist fahrlässig. Abgesehen von dem Ärger den alle Radler wegen solcher Aktionen haben: Wennst da einen verletzt, brennst du wie ein Luster.

----------


## mankra

Diplomatischer geschrieben als ich, genau so ist es.

----------


## AnnBergamont

gut gut,bevor ich hier noch zerfleischt werde,lasse ich es besser :Wink: 
btw..man kann mich auch anders ansprechen als mädel..ich sage ja auch nicht ey kerl..oder was auch immer....kann ja gut sein,dass mankra recht hat(streite ich auch gar nicht ab)..nur sollte er sich vll mal gedanken über die art und weise seiner formulierungen machen..ich finde das kann man auch anders.... :Smile:

----------


## georg

Niemand zerfleischt dich oder will das. Das würde sich anders lesen  :Stick Out Tongue:  und von einem Mod auch wieder entfernt werden.  :Twisted:  Das "Mädel" war sicherlich nicht nett, aber mankra ist ein echt netter Kerl, also ich würde dich bitten ihm das nachzusehen. Wirklich! Er hat sich halt geärgert weil deine Meinung zu dem Vorfall schon sehr, sagen wir, einseitig war. 

Denn genau solche Vorfälle machen den Ruf der Radlfahrer/Biker/Freerider/Daunhiller - was weiß ich - kaputt. Das muß man sich halt sagen lassen egal ob Bubi, Mädel, Mann oder Frau.

 :Smile:

----------


## AnnBergamont

gut,wenn er doch so ein netter kerl ist wie du sagst,dann will ich versuchen ein nettes mädel zu sein :Big Grin: ...und werde es ihm nachsehen und in zukunft versuchen keine streitgespräche mehr mit wanderern zu führen,die den ruf der biker noch schlechter machen.
ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht verärgernd oder missverständlich :Wink:

----------


## Vuntzam

am besten wenn man wanderern begegnet stehenbleiben, nett lächeln und grüßen und diese passieren lassen. mach das immer so und die meisten wanderer erwiedern die freundlichkeit.

----------


## dolcho

@mankra

ihr solltet nicht vegessen, dass wanderer in deutschland deutlich spießiger sind wie sonst wo.
in bozen wurde ich bisher NUR von scheiss deutschen belehrt, aber zum glück bin ich
ja belehrungsresistent

komisch das auch meist frauen erschrecken und dann emotional rumschreien.
ein grund warum so viele sinnlose autounfälle passieren...

wenn man wegen jedem scheiss erschrickt und dann nicht mehr in der lage ist
rationell zu handeln, sollte man besser nur zu fuß gehen.

trifft leider nicht nur auf frauen zu...gibt auch genug männer, die völlig grundlos und panikartig
wie wild auf die bremse steigen...am besten noch in der kurve und wenns naß ist.

die autobauer wissen schon warum sie allen erdenklichen elektronischen balast in die autos bauen.

----------


## mankra

> btw..man kann mich auch anders ansprechen als mädel........nur sollte er sich vll mal gedanken über die art und weise seiner formulierungen machen..ich finde das kann man auch anders....


Und mich kann man anders ansprechen als "Er", somit gleicht es sich aus.
Übrigens, schreib ich auch öfters: Burschen. Ist somit Wertfrei (zumindest auf das Geschlecht), aber ja, bei einem solch dummen Post, wie gestern und dann auch noch der Konter wegen dem Zynismuß, dann schreib ich schon mal direkter, was davon zu halten ist.
Aber Du bist zumindest einsichtig, guter Weg.
Wie Georg schreibt, wegen ein paar Idioten (tut mir leid, muß ich so schreiben) haben dann wieder eine ganze Gruppe Nachteile zu ertragen.

@dolcho: Auch wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, daß die ganzen "Frauen fahren besser Auto" Statistiken gerade zum Hintern abwischen taugen (Da keine dieser Statistiken die gefahrenen km einbeziehen, Frauen fahren im Schnitt weniger), ist das doch etwas weit hergeholt.
Auch hier in Ö. sind die Wanderer deutlich dünnhäutiger, in Maribor oder letzte Woche in Garda, kein einziges böses Wort, eher im Gegenteil, am Schöckl.....gerade daß keine Steine werfen.
Weiters, wenn sich schon der MTBler erschrickt, der damit rechnen müßte, ist es für den Wanderer erst recht sehr überraschend. 
Hey, sogar für mich schauts tw. extrem aus, wenn man steht und andere zusieht.
Also dies kann man Wandereren nicht neg. anrechnen.
Ändert aber auch nichts an der Tatsache, daß wir Biker oft dort garnicht fahren dürften (kenne die Strecke und Recht in DE nicht, habt Ihr nicht irgendeine 2m Regel?) und das Fußvolk ne größere und stärkere Gemeinschaft darstellt, als MTBler, heißt es sich anzupassen. Zum Wohle der MTBler Gemeinschaft.

Zum Offtopic: Elektronikhelfer in Autos: OK, am Ring ist es ganz lustig, ohne Netz und doppeltem Boden zu fahren (aber selbst da sind Top Rennfahrer nicht zu stolz, alles erlaubte auch einzusetzen), aber im Alltag macht es schon Sinn. 1. ist ein Computer bißerl schneller im Reagieren und 2. kann z.b. ein ESP einzelne Räder einbremsen, mit 4 Bremspedalen wären wir alle wohl bißerl überfordert  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Reini

> Zum Offtopic: Elektronikhelfer in Autos: OK, am Ring ist es ganz lustig, ohne Netz und doppeltem Boden zu fahren (aber selbst da sind Top Rennfahrer nicht zu stolz, alles erlaubte auch einzusetzen), aber im Alltag macht es schon Sinn. 1. ist ein Computer bißerl schneller im Reagieren und 2. kann z.b. ein ESP einzelne Räder einbremsen, *mit 4 Bremspedalen wären wir alle wohl bißerl überfordert *


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
genialer Vergleich  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

@mankra: hast du dir überhaupt das durchgelesen was AnnBergamont geschrieben hat? scheinbar ja nicht. sonst würdest du es ja verstehen.

nihms mir nich übel aber irgendwie urteilst du schon arg schnell über leute und sachverhalte die du gar nicht so recht kennst. 
hatten wir beide ja auch schon mal, nicht?

lg Per

----------


## grisch

genialer thread, echt zum tod lachen  :Big Grin: 

zum topic:

noox, poison, dirtmerchant und ich waren heute auf einer enduro tour; bei einer wohlverdienten pause sprach uns ein netter älterer wanderer an und hat uns aufmerksam gemacht, dass auf unserem trail (der auch ein wanderweg ist) ein stacheldraht gespannt wurde, er (der wanderer) hat sich die arbeit angetan und mühsam das geflecht vom weg entfernt und uns nochmal darauf hingewiesen, vorsichtig zu sein!

es geht also auch so! 

wie manch vorschreiber schon schrieb, bin auch ich der meinung, wenn man wanderern höflich und nicht aggressiv entgegnet, bekommt man meist auch positives feedback. auf sicht fahren hilft bei derartigen begegnungen ohnedies.

genug von mir; jetzt könnt ihr gerne wieder herum "dissen"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

Fight


@mankra

hab mir mal die schulter verschandelt und bin an wanderern mit einer hand am lenker in schritttempo vorbeigerollt...
gleiche reaktion...so viel dazu...natürlich wieder ne frau (die wohl schon länger von keinem mann mehr aufmerksamkeit
erfahren durfte)


für was braucht man auf öffentlichen straßen "4 bremspedale", wenn man theoretisch auch mit nem panda ausreichend motorisiert wäre, sobald es nass ist oder paar engere kurven auftauchen ?
da fahren dann die meisten leute mit ihren 4l benzinern +50k Oberklassefahrzeugen die gleiche scheisse wie manch anderer mit seinem paar hundert euro schrotthaufen.

----------


## noox

Ich verstehe Mankra schon. Als ich den ersten Beitrag von der Anna gelesen habe, hat's mir auch die Haare aufgestellt. Aber sie hat das damals vielleicht einfach nicht besser gewusst. Oder gedacht, dass es cool ist hier im Forum auf Wanderer loszugehen.

Fakt ist, dass wir fahren wollen - aber wenn's hart auf hart kommt - nicht dürfen. Deswegen müssen wir uns mit der Situation arrangieren. Und das heißt insbesondere auf einem Wanderweg extrem vorausschauend fahren und unbedingt Rücksicht auf Wanderer nehmen. Grüßen, Platz machen, nett sein. Meistens hilft das nur ganz selten nicht.

@grisch:
Die Situation gestern war echt witzig. Ich hatte am Anfang schon Angst, dass uns der belehrt, weil er plötzlich so schnell geworden ist, um zu unserem Warteplatz zu kommen. Und dann erzählt er uns von dem Stacheldraht und dass er extra die Stacheln umgebogen hat. Er hat ihn ja angeblich nicht weggebracht, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden. Und mit dem Bauern/Grundbesitzer hat er geredet, ob der das war. Aber der war's nicht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich glaub das problem mit ann s post lag eher darin das nich gleich so ganz die situation wirklich rauskam.  
man kann ja nachfragen bevor man rummault^^

----------


## georg

Die Richtung in die die Diskussion geht, finde ich bei dem Threadtitel komplett falsch.

Des weiteren ist mir überhaupt nicht klar, was diese Schubladisierung soll. Wer mal nen Fehler macht, hat ihn gemacht und in Zukunft hoffentlich nicht mehr egal ob Mann oder Frau, Bubi oder Mädi, rosa oder himmelblau, braun oder weiß usw.

Was dolcho mit dem konfusen Autovergleich will ist mir ja überhaupt nicht klar und wenn du das diskutieren willst mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.

Danke mankra für den 4 Pedale Vergleich.  :Way To Go:   :Big Grin: 

@Laubfrosch: Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? Ich glaube mankra und ich haben das sehr wohl verstanden zumindest so wie es geschrieben wurde. Die Sache war - so denke ich - auch bereits erledigt und gegessen. Wenn du da mehr Informationen hast von denen du denkst, dass diese wichtig sind und in die Öffentlichkeit gehören, dann schreibe diese hin ansonsten behalte das für dich.
Wieso sollte ich grundsätzlich nachfragen? Soll ich bei jedem Post davon ausgehen, dass der Schreiber seine eigene Geschichte, seinen eigenen Text nicht richtig formulieren kann? So quasi: "Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist gelb." Nachfrage: Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass deine Lieblingsfarbe gelb ist? Ist es nicht vielmehr PINK?"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Fore Head Slap: 

Im Übrigen bin ich selber als Teenie - lang ists her  :Big Grin:  - teilweise nicht auf Sicht gefahren und durch die Wälder gerattert. Aber diesen Scheiß muß nicht jeder nochmals machen, es reicht wenn eine Generation Müll baut. Daher gilt: Auf öffentlichen Wegen auf Sicht fahren, langsam an Wanderern vorbeifahren und wenn notwendig stehenbleiben. Freundlich grüßen und wenn sie deppat kommen nochmals freundlich denen AUCH einen schönen Tag wünschen und weiterfahren. Wer will kann ja diskutieren mir ist das meist zu blöd.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

edit: Ach ja und mit den ganzen Frauen/Männer fahren besser/schlechter mit dem Auto/Motorrad/Fahrrad/Einkaufswagen/Dreirad Diskussionen und Studien kann man sich nicht einmal den Arsch abwischen. Mir wäre das Papier zu hart und Bits und Bytes sind mir zu durchlässig da liegt dann die Schei$$e offensichtlich auf der Hand.

----------


## mankra

@Laubfrosch: Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, da fährt jemand so schnell um eine Kurve, daß er selbst meint, die Wanderer sind aus heiterem Himmel aufgetaucht und wundert sich, daß die Wanderer sich aufregen ....
Und glaubt sogar noch, sich im Recht zu befinden (oder warum wurde ein 7 Jahre alter Thread ausgegraben, aber Pluspunkt für Anne, daß Sie die Suchfunktion nutzte).
Wohlgemerkt, wir reden nicht von einer gesperrten MTB Strecke.
Sowenig war eben nicht bekannt, wie Du hier unterstellst, meiner Meinung nach, alles Wichtige. Und dabei kann man noch ausgehen, daß das Posting so geschrieben wurde, daß man selbst sich nicht selbst schlechter darstellt.
Rest siehe Post von Georg

@Dolcho:
Deine Frauenprobleme möcht ich nicht haben  :Twisted:  :Twisted:  :Twisted: 
Endweder hast Pech, ne böse Ausstrahlung auf das Weibsvolk oder ne verschobene Beobachtung (ist ähnlich, wenn man glaubt, man fällt immer auf die eh schon angemoschte Seite. Weil einem nur diese bewußt werden, fällt man auf die andere Seite registriert man dies nicht so verschiebt sich die Wahrnehmung).

4 Bremspedale würde man brauchen, wenn man das ESP (daß Du mit E-Krams kritisiertest) manuell simulieren möchte. Mit einem Bremspedal kann man nicht 4 Räder individuell abbremsen.
Kann es sein, daß Du derzeit eine Phase hast, generell ganze Gruppen pauschal über einen Kamm zu scherren?
Das der 50K Limofahrer weniger verspielt wie der Jungspunt mit seiner Schrottkare ist und einfach mehr Sicherheitsreserven läßt liegt in der Natur der Sache und ist auch nichts Verwerfliches.

Aber wieder Back2Topic:
Anne dürfte ja schon überzuckert haben, daß Sie in dieser Situation zu schnell war, somit ist ja schon viel erreicht.

Ein großes Problem sehe ich in den FullFaceHelmen: Mit den ganzen Schützern und dem FF Helm kommt man bißerl als Ritter daher und vor allem für den Wanderer wird man weniger als Mensch (wegen fehlendem Gesicht) sondern als Objekt wahrgenommen. 
Mit der kleinen Eierschale gibts meist weniger Probleme.
Deshalb, ein kürzes Grüßen ist ganz wichtig, damit man mehr als Mensch wahrgenommen wird. Man kann auch oft bemerken, wie sich die Gesichtszüge entspannen.

----------


## dolcho

Mankra...ist zwar süß, dass du dir so viele gedanken über mich machst...
aber mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt lieber, du würdest mir nen guten tip geben, wie
ich dem gemeinen (im sinne von einfach) volk grundsätzlich komplett aus dem weg gehen
kann  :Wink: 

das ein auto 4 räder hat, darauf wäre ich nach längerem nachdenken vielleicht auch irgendwann gekommen.

es geht nicht um fahren ohne sicherheitsreserven...wir sind ja nicht auf der rennstrecke...
sondern um groben zeitverlust, wenn man viel unterwegs ist.
einfach ärgerlich, wenn man wegen dem senilen volk auf der straße jedes wochenende
mehrere stunden verliert, die man wesentlich sinnvoller verbringen könnte als in nem Auto.

jeder von uns hat wahrscheinlich schon in der unterstufe gelernt, dass pauschalisierungen
grundsätzlich fürn arsch sind...nur leider sieht man den meisten leuten meist schon an, wie sie sich in den nächsten minuten verhalten werden.

das mit den fullface helmen halt ich auch für etwas weit hergeholt.
die meisten mountainbiker sind doch eh halbwüchsige...wer sich wegen so halben portionen auf fahrrädern erschreckt, hat meiner ansicht nach schwerere probleme.

wenn dir hingegen ne horde geisteskranker männer mit enduro mopeds mitten im wald entgegenkommt... kann ich verstehen das mancheiner etwas ängstlich reagiert.


so mein laberbedarf ist mehr als gedeckt für die nächste zeit  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.V

Naja, aber gerade eben durch die Protektoren sehen diese halben Portionen dann eben nicht wie diese aus. Das Ganze gemixt mit heranrasen lässt einen dann halt doch erschrecken.

Es gibt eben Wanderer, die dem ganzen MTB Sport mehr oder weniger aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehen, aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde, mit Höflichkeit kann man die ganzen Situationen doch etwas entschärfen bzw dem Gegenüber durch richtiges Verhalten keine Angriffsfläche bieten.

Auf meinem Hometrail gibt's unter anderem auch eine nicht einsehbare Stelle, war dort eigentlich auch in angemessenem Tempo unterwegs. Dummerweise ging genau in der Kurve gerade ein älterer Herr, der dann doch etwas erschrocken ist, woraufhin er ausgerutscht und am Hintern gesessen ist  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hab mich dann natürlich gleich entschuldigt und im Endeffekt hat's er dann auch nicht so eng gesehen, in dem Moment hat's ihn halt grissen. Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt ja auch genug Leute (darunter auch genug Ältere), die unserem Sport nicht gleich "Hass" entgegenbringen. 

Einfach im Rahmen des möglichen aufpassen, das Problem ist halt, dass es sehr schmerzhaft wird wenn einem ein Radl reinpeckt, selbst schon erlebt (nein, ich bin nicht irgendwo behindernd gestanden^^).

----------


## Hilli

Ich als Downhiller in Vorarlberg, es gibt ja keine Parks bei uns, werde eig. fast jedes mal von einem Wanderer angemotzt, da ich nur auf Wanderwegen fahren kann, dass man da nicht fahren darf, usw. Das extremste war nur, dass ein Wanderer einmal handgreiflich wurde und meinen Kollegen versucht hatte vom Bike zu werfen, haben aber noch schnell die Flucht ergriffen!
Aber es gibt nicht nur böse Wanderer  :Wink: . Ich werde oft angeredet was ich da für ein komische Fahrrad habe, usw., mit den Leuten kommt man dann in ein Gespräch und unterhaltet sich immer gut. 
Halt immer langsam fahren wenn Wanderer kommen und schön Grüßen!

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ich denke ausschlaggebend ist, wie man aufeinander trifft.
Wie immer bei Begegnungen sind die ersten 5 Sekunden ausschlaggebend ob man akzeptiert wird oder gar kein Verständnis bzw. Wut oder gar Verängstigung beim anderen hervorgerufen wird. 

Und asoziale vorurteilbehaftete Trottel gibts halt immernoch überall.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Also, erstmal zum Thema Ausländer: ich wohn in ner Siedlung, in der wahrscheinlich 2/3 Ausländer wohnen. Manche sind richtig nett, mit denen steht man mal ne Weile rum und redet, viele grüßen höflich im vorbeigehen, andere grinsen spöttisch wenn man in Downhill Ausrüstung vom Hometrail kommt (einer rief mal: "Helme! Helme schön!") und sagen Hi oder Moin, manche wiederum sind richtig feindselig, schauen nur böse oder rufen irgend ne scheiße nach, manche rennen sogar hinterher.
Zum Thema Wanderer: langsam fahren wenn jmd in Sicht kommt, höflich grüßen und bedanken, wenn sie Platz machen, bei engeren Wegen absteigen, den anderen den Vortritt lassen, wenn die Leute patzig werden, trotzdem freundlich bleiben, nicht zurückkeifen, auch mal Kavalier spielen, z.B. älteren Leuten mit schweren Taschen mal helfen, usw. 
Das finde ich, sind so die normalen Freundlichkeiten, die eigentlich jeder ohne Probleme machen kann (außer Taschen tragen, wenn man grad biken will oder's eilig hat).
Ride on
Vin

----------


## q_FTS_p

> auch mal Kavalier spielen, z.B. älteren Leuten mit schweren Taschen mal helfen, usw.

 Is das nicht Diebstahl? Älteren Leuten die Taschen abnehmen... :Wink:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Nee ^^ 
Wenn du fragst wo sie wohnen und du denselben Weg hast, mal fragen ob du helfen sollst/darfst  :Smile: 
PS: Manchmal springt was für dich dabei raus  :Wink:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

zum kaputt lachen  :Big Grin:  ich lach mich bei jedem kommentar total weg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juppi

Also in Berlin herrscht ein anderes Problem.

Das verärgert mich auch als Fahrradfahrer selbst.

Kurierfahrer (BIKE) kennen keine Regeln und Fahren wie die Henker. Gestern wurde ein Kind vom Biker erfasst und er ist einfach weiter gefahren........da könnte ich ich echt k.....


Im Wald fahren ist auch nicht erlaubt aber ich mache es trotzdem....aber bevor man sich angeht....kann man ja auch ein Miteinander versuchen. Denn Hunde haben es in den Großstädten nicht leicht. Denn für die meisten Grünflächen herrscht ein Hundeverbot

----------


## faster

Ist bei uns ähnlich. Ich versuche möglichst früh zu fahren, solange der Wald noch nicht voll mit Wanderern und ihren Hunden ist. Denn da wird man nicht selten angemotzt. Mir wurde auch schon gesagt: "Verp*ss dich von dem Weg, das ist ein Wildschweinpfad" Die Nettiquette der Eifel... Er hatte sogar Recht, bloß, dass den Wildsäuen meine Anwesenheit komplett wurscht ist. Die pennen neben dem Trail und lassen sich auch nicht stören, wenn ich da vorbeirase. Je nach Jahreszeit schauen die Kleinen sogar zu. Die Rampen umgehen die Wildschweine sogar und sind damit weitaus gesitteter als manche zweibeinigen Wildsäue, die immer wieder solche Anlagen mutwillig beschädigen oder mit Fallen aller Art bestücken, dass sich der Biker möglichst viel bricht. 

Ein Wanderer meinte sogar mal auf nem Trail, er wäre der Waldbesitzer, der Weg wäre für Radfahrer verboten, er müsste mein Rad konfiszieren. Was soll man da noch sagen, so jemanden kann man bloß noch auslachen.

Ich meine, ok, die Trails, auf denen ich fahre, sind nicht genehmigt. Aber wenn man auf diesen Trails nicht fahren soll, dann sollte der nächste Bikepark nicht in 200km Entfernung sein. Aber dieses Jahr wird ja der Downhilltrail in Lindlar fertig, da freue ich mich schon drauf. Sind zwar auch 70km, aber das lohnt sich.

----------


## mankra

> Aber wenn man auf diesen Trails nicht fahren soll, dann sollte der nächste Bikepark nicht in 200km Entfernung sein. Aber dieses Jahr wird ja der Downhilltrail in Lindlar fertig, da freue ich mich schon drauf. Sind zwar auch 70km, aber das lohnt sich.


Das zieht nicht als Argument.
Wer zwingt Dich im Wald Rad zu fahren?
Warum glaubst Du, daß es ein Grundrecht zum Radlfahren im Wald gibt?

Wenn der Besitzer nicht will, daß Du dort fährst, ist das so. Es ist nicht seine Aufgabe, für andere Möglichkeiten für Dich zu sorgen.

----------


## faster

Nee, der Wanderer war ja nichtmal der Waldbesitzer, das war ja das lächerliche. Außerdem hat auch der Waldbesitzer nicht das Recht, mein Bike zu konfiszieren.

Wer mich zwingt, mit dem Rad zu fahren? Ein tiefer, elementarer Wunsch nach Freiheit, Adrenalin und einfach Leben, ein Ventil für den ganzen Mist, den ich tagtäglich, Woche für Woche erlebe und den ich hier nicht genauer erläutern möchte. Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Grundrecht für Radfahren im Wald gibt, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand Nachteile durch mein Hobby hat. Warum es also verbieten?

Niemand muss mir einen Trail bauen, es sind ja schon welche da *hüstel*, aber es soll auch niemand die Trails mit Fallen bestücken (Baumstämme in der Landezone, Weißdornzweige in rauen Mengen zur Reifenakupunktur, Glasscherben auf Rampen, die Liste ist lang). Und wenn jemand auf einem Downhill Trail wandert, soll er dem Biker, der vorbeifährt, keine verdammten Steine hinterherschmeißen!

----------


## ydnalein

Ich hab da ganz andere Probleme...
War voriges Jahr auf einem Mountainbike/Wanderweg unterwegs. Nichtmal schnell, da mein Freund das erste mal auf so nem Teil saß.
Als vor mir 3 Wanderer auftauchten habe ich aus weiter Entfernung "Achtung" geschrien.... Die haben sich umgedreht und sind zur Seite gegangen... Also was mache ich? Da kann man ja locker vorbeifahren... 

Denkste! Die sind irgendwie auf die Idee gekommen vor meiner Ankunft noch Zick-Zack über die Straße zu hüpfen.
Natürlich hatte ich da nichtmehr genug Bremsweg und ausweichen konnte ich auch nichtmehr. Ich hab sie sogar fast schon "sanft" zu Boden gestoßen und sie schürfte sich auf.

Morgen habe ich Gerichtsverhandlung weil sie fast so viel Schmerzensgeld will wie ich im Jahr verdiene.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Es kann immer sehr blöd hergehen und im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Allerdings würde ich nie zu Wanderern "Achtung" schreien - außer sie sind auf einem dedizierten Trail, der nur für Biker ist (wobei, da würde ich dann auch (höflich) erklären, dass sie da nix zu suchen haben, und dass das gefährlich werden kann).

Aber auf allen anderen Wegen sind so gut wie immer die Wanderer im Recht. 

Falls es nicht auf einem Trail sondern eher auf einer breiteren Straße war, wo Radfaher auch fahren dürfen, ist's sicher was anderes. Da habe ich mir auch schon öfters gedacht - einen Schritt auf die Seite dürfen die jetzt nicht machen. Aber teilweise müssen die auch die ganze Straße benutzen ohne zu denken...

Alles Gute für die Verhandlung!

PS: Wobei ich mich auch an 2-3 Begegnungen erinnern kann, wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, aber es sich dann doch ausging oder einmal, wo dann sogar der Wanderer ausweichen musste (und trotzdem freundlich war), weil ich komplett unterschätzt habe, wie schlecht man einen Semisklick mit V-Brakes am Cross-Country-Bike unter Kontrolle hat - im Vergleich zu einem Enduro mit Scheibenbremsen und vernünftigen Reifen.

----------


## ydnalein

> weil ich komplett unterschätzt habe, wie schlecht man einen Semisklick mit V-Brakes am Cross-Country-Bike unter Kontrolle hat - im Vergleich zu einem Enduro mit Scheibenbremsen und vernünftigen Reifen.


 :Biggrin:  aahahah das Forum braucht eindeutig ein ROFL-Smiley xDD

Naja, kann ja passieren... Ich glaube ich wäre inzwischen auch eine Allgemeingefährdung auf so einem Drahtesel xD

----------

